# AVG update causes Windows (64-bit Vista/7) BSOD



## koala

From *http://www.geek.com/articles/news/avg-update-causes-windows-bsod-2010122*


> AVG update causes Windows (64-bit Vista/7) BSOD
> 
> Spare a thought for anyone running AVG as their Windows PC security solution, as an update this week has left 64-bit machines unusable.
> 
> Update 3292, which was released on Wednesday evening, required a reboot after installing. The only problem being that if you were running 64-bit versions of Windows Vista or Windows 7, that reboot resulted in the well-known Blue Screen of Death (BSoD).
> 
> The problem occurs regardless of whether you are using the free or subscription version of AVG. It seems to stem from a file not loading (\Windows\System 32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSEH.SYS) resulting in either a BSoD or endless reboot loop.
> 
> AVG explain the cause of the issue in a blog post, stating:
> 
> _It appears that the problems are most prevalent in Windows 7 64-bit systems. This is because a wrong update file is being served into the product. We removed the update immediately after the problem was identified and will release a program to ensure that the fix is completed automatically as soon as possible_





From *http://forums.avg.com/ww-en/avg-free-forum?sec=thread&act=show&id=132999*


> Hello all,
> 
> Please see update towards the bottom of this post
> 
> we regret to inform you that latest virus database 271.1.1/3292 (432/3292) released 12:53 AM CET requested computer restart with inability to start the system again with error:
> 
> STOP: c0000135 The program can't start because %hs is missing from your computer. Try reinstalling the program to fix this problem.
> 
> We have immediately downgraded published failing version to fully functional 271.1.1/3291 (432/3291).
> 
> If you have unfortunately met mentioned error, please follow these steps:
> 
> If is possible to boot into Safe Mode, then run System Restore before the night AVG update and re-install AVG.
> 
> 
> 
> If is not possible to boot computer at all, please follow this How-To - http://forums.avg.com/ww-en/avg-free-forum?sec=thread&act=show&id=94159
> 
> Or use AVG Rescue CD -> menu Utilities -> Midnight Commander -> navigate to /mnt/sda1/program files/ (or program files (x86)) and rename by F6 AVG folder to other name (for example AVG_old).
> 
> Windows 7 Startup Repair
> Described at this Microsoft website - http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/What-are-the-system-recovery-options-in-Windows-7 - follow section "To open the System Recovery Options menu on your computer"
> 
> Then start your system again and re-install AVG - http://forums.avg.com/ww-en/avg-free-forum?sec=thread&act=show&id=110317
> 
> Please accept our apologies for any inconveniences caused by this situation.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Update from Kodl:
> This issue is limited to 64-bit systems only, currently it looks like not all 64-bit systems though, we are investigating. The updated has been pulled from our servers and if you have not been affected by this issue, it is OK to update normally.
> 
> We will release some tool to help in fixing the systems affected by this bug. Also, a few users here in the forum have posted excellent descriptions of fixes that do not require full use of the Rescue CD.
> In short, during boot, boot into the command mode (pressing F8) and rename/remove the AVG program folder, then boot normally. After this, you can run the repair installation of AVG.
> 
> See for example an excellent description here http://forums.avg.com/ww-en/avg-free-forum?sec=thread&act=show&id=133009#post_133009 by Pulse21
> 
> Again, please, accept our apologies and stay tuned for a more detailed description and a fix
> 
> AVG Team


----------



## Darkhelmet95

i got the bosd because i clicked on the icon on the taskbar and told it to update. 4 seconds later the blue screen said the same thing. it hasn't happend any more.

p.s im running windows xp home edition sp3


----------



## jdougs

I ran the AVG rescue disk and still have not resolved my problem. Any suggestions?

JD


----------



## Glaswegian

Hi

Did you try anything in the link to AVG Forums?

http://forums.avg.com/ww-en/avg-free-forum?sec=thread&act=show&id=133009#post_133009


----------



## jdougs

Yes I tried everything. Both rescue disks, restore, install repair...I finally just re-installed the OS. Thanks for the response.

JD


----------

